
Meet the hot new Web interface: fingers - markbnine
http://www.csmonitor.com/Commentary/editors-blog/2010/0308/Meet-the-hot-new-Web-interface-fingers
======
Sukotto
There is also this, from a couple of years back: [http://steve-
yegge.blogspot.com/2008/09/programmings-dirties...](http://steve-
yegge.blogspot.com/2008/09/programmings-dirtiest-little-secret.html)

------
PaddyCorry
Without meaning to be controversial, this is just for anyone else like me, who
was a little uncertain what Christian Science (not that there's anything wrong
with that) is :

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christian_Science>

~~~
gjm11
The Christian Science Monitor is a reasonably reputable newspaper; in
particular it is not generally a propaganda outlet for Christian Science or
for political views particularly congenial to Christian Scientists. Some
description here: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Christian_Science_Monitor>
.

~~~
yummyfajitas
Further, regardless of whether their political views bias their reporting,
it's highly unlikely that their political views biased _this story_.

------
Jim72
Well what else am I supposed to use? My toes?

~~~
Jim72
My apologies. I just joined and did not realize sarcasm wasn't accepted. It
will be hard, as I am by nature a cynic. However, However, after better
reviewing the welcome page here, I agree with the no drama edict. Once again,
my apologies.

